# 1989 Skamper 170X



## SCSkamper (Mar 1, 2010)

Hello,

I recently purchased a 1989 Skamper 170X,  I am curious if anyone knows about the wiring or where I could find a schematic.  

Thanks,


----------



## New_skamp_owner (Sep 18, 2020)

I've got all the original paperwork, schematics & what is a poor excuse for a manual. I'd be happy to get you copies of all or parts of the info.

Just realized that I was replying to a 10 year old post. But the offer stands if anyone needs wiring or other diagrams or a manual. Heater & stove, electrical, & I believe that water system. The schematics often cover several models of stove, heater, inverter. The manual is not very informative but it's worth having. It covers both the towable and truck bed versions.


----------

